# Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?



## Kevin27 (19. August 2008)

*Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab letztens in den Ferien mein Gehäuse ein wenig gemoddet...
damit bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, es handelt sich um ein Cooler Master Stacker (aber die alten großen^^). Aber ich musste mit sprühdosen lackieren... und das sieht natürlich net soo mega aus und hält auch nur sehr schlecht... von innen is teileweise auch noch son scheiß lack drauf der voll abfärbt (wie ruß), aber fragt mich jetzt nicht danach^^

Nun zu meiner Idee:
Kann ich mein Gehäuse nicht pulverbeschichten lassen? Müsste ich dann vorher die ganze andere Farbe wieder abschleifen? und hält das besser und siehts gut aus? Und wieviel kostet das? Wo kann ich das machen lassen?

Fragen über Fragen... ^^
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

MFG,
Kevin27


----------



## Baker79 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*

alte Farbe vorher runter, sollte klar sein. nur schleifen würds nicht. Wenns das Metall mitmacht und du nen Laden gefunden hast, der pulverbeschichtet, die müssten theoretisch auch sandstrahlen können.

Was der ganze Spass dann kostet, kein Plan, sry. Wär aber mal Interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Candyman121 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*



			
				Baker79 am 19.08.2008 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> alte Farbe vorher runter, sollte klar sein. nur schleifen würds nicht. Wenns das Metall mitmacht und du nen Laden gefunden hast, der pulverbeschichtet, die müssten theoretisch auch sandstrahlen können.
> 
> Was der ganze Spass dann kostet, kein Plan, sry. Wär aber mal Interessant zu wissen.



Sicher nicht billig weil du ja beim Gehäuse sehr genau arbeiten musst ... also wenn ich keinen Bekannten habe oder so der das kann würde ich das lassen aber andererseits fragen kostet ja nichts


----------



## Kevin27 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*



			
				Baker79 am 19.08.2008 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Was der ganze Spass dann kostet, kein Plan, sry. Wär aber mal Interessant zu wissen.



Ich werd mich jetzt mal schlau machen und informieren was das so kostet und so... Ich halte euch aufm laufenden, aber wenn jemand noch was dazu sagen kann würd ichs sehr begüßen, dass er hier schreibt! 

ich hab jetzt schonmal 2 pulverbeschichter angeschrieben...

Also ich hab so im Internet gelesen (in Foren), dass es durchaus pulverbeschichter gibt die das ab 20-30 euro machen, oder welche die für 50 euro das case sandstrahlen und dann noch pulverbeschichten... das wärs mir wert...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*

mach dir bitte keine illusionen das du das für nen 100er hinbekommst

wenn du das auf rechnung machen lässt bis du mit sandstrahlen über 400 euro los
allein sandstrahlen ist schon teuer, dazu kommt, das gehäuse muss demontiert werden, in möglichst viele einzelteile, kunststoffteile würd eich schon zu hause abmachen

dann ist das pulver sau teuer...
also toll ist sowas ja, aber es ist auch fast nicht bezahlbar


----------



## Majestico (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*



			
				Baker79 am 19.08.2008 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> alte Farbe vorher runter, sollte klar sein. nur schleifen würds nicht. Wenns das Metall mitmacht und du nen Laden gefunden hast, der pulverbeschichtet, die müssten theoretisch auch sandstrahlen können.
> 
> Was der ganze Spass dann kostet, kein Plan, sry. Wär aber mal Interessant zu wissen.



wieso würdest du nicht abschleifen? was is daran so schlimm? ich habs auch so gemacht, und bereuhe es auf keinen fall. ich würde mir nicht die mühe machen und extra viel geld für sandstrahlen ausgeben. sollte ich doch mal lust drauf haben, ich hab ne schleiferei die straße runter^^


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*

gibt es denn keine "blanken" gehäuse, so dass ein simpler gehäuseneukauf billiger wäre, als abschleifen&co ?


----------



## Baker79 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*



			
				Majestico am 19.08.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso würdest du nicht abschleifen? was is daran so schlimm? ich habs auch so gemacht, und bereuhe es auf keinen fall. ich würde mir nicht die mühe machen und extra viel geld für sandstrahlen ausgeben. sollte ich doch mal lust drauf haben, ich hab ne schleiferei die straße runter^^



naja, sind halt relativ viele rechte Winkel im gehäuse, was teilweise sehr krumme Finger oder ziemlich absurde Feilen benötigen würde. Mit dem Sandstrahlen würde man eh, ohne Probleme, fast überall besser hinkommen, als mit feilen alleine.


----------



## Majestico (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*



			
				Baker79 am 19.08.2008 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Majestico am 19.08.2008 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das stimmt wohl. aber eine feile sollte man für das schleifen lieber nicht benutzen. das wird zu ungleichmäßig. schleifpapier und ein klotz zum einspannen des schleifpapiers biten sich da schon eher an. und gegen kratzer sollte man mal nassschleifpapier versuchen. is ne gute sache. hab mein gehäuse auch damit bearbeitet und ich kann sagen, dass es (für meinen geschmack) wirklich gut aussieht

Gruß Majestico


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*



			
				Herbboy am 19.08.2008 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es denn keine "blanken" gehäuse, so dass ein simpler gehäuseneukauf billiger wäre, als abschleifen&co ?



Ob an einem blanken Gehaeuse Lack wirklich haftet :-o


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*

ja,
und zwar grundierungslacke
danach mehrere dünne schichten lack

dann klarlack, am besten 2k

ich mach sowas manchmal selbst, 

bei spraydosen hast du das problem, das der klarlack nicht wirklich hart wird, 
das kann man aber beim lacker für ein paar euro machen lassen


----------



## Maschine311 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*

Da will ich alter Bastler auch mal mein Senf dazu geben!   

Habe mal bei der Firma Kettler gearbeitet die hatten so eine große Pulverstrasse, wo die die ganzen Heimtrainer und so gepulvert haben. Pulverbeschichten ist eigentlich nur ein Farbpulver welches durch Eletrostatische eigenschaften an dem Metall haften bleibt, auch Alu geht. Das Ganze muß aber dann durch einen Ofen laufen, glaube 600Grad, der dann das Pulver verflüssigt und dann trocknet.

Da muß auf jedenfall alle alte Farbe runter, weil sonst die Hafteigenschaften des Pulvers eingeschränkt werden! 
Zum Sandstrahlen
Ist eigentlich die Ideale Lösung für so ein vorhaben und sehr teuer ist das in der Regel auch nicht. Am besten fragst du mal m Bekanntenkreis herum, einige Schlosserei Betriebe haben solche kleinen Sandstrahlkabinen. Materialmäßig kostet das garnichts da der Strahlsand gefiltert und wiederverwendet wird. Wenn du irgendwo ein solchen kleinen Betrieb findest, denke das die dir das für 5€ für die Kaffeekasse machen. Alternativ wäre auch, wie bereits erwähnt ein billiges Gehäuse welches Blank ist. 

Habe gerade mein Mod auch lackiert (Sprühdose) und bin auch nicht gerade begeistert. Werde mir auf jedenfall irgendwas einfallen lassen um es besser zu machen, werde auch hin und wieder meine Erungenschaften hier Preisgeben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne alternative zum Lackieren wäre eine Wassertransferfolien-Beschichtung, nicht ganz billig sieht aber total geil aus! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal der Link zur Anleitung und Beschreibung
http://www.lackboerse.de/wtd_anleitung.htm

Gruß
M311


----------



## Kevin27 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*

Also Leute,
von wegen Sandstrahlen 400 Euro und pulver "unbezahlbar" 
 
ich habe heute mit einem sehr netten Herrn eines Pulverbeschichtungsunternehmens hier aus meiner Nähe telefoniert, und der "pulvert" mir das für 15 Euro! Und sandstrahlen macht er mir auch noch, und beides zusammen für nur 50 Euro! 
Ich sag euch jetzt nicht direkt wer es ist, sonst nehmt ihr mir ihn noch weg 
Er war sehr überrascht über meine Bitte mein gehäuse zu bearbeiten, er meinte das wäre ihm noch nie vorgekommen^^ 
Aber iwann ist ja immer das erste mal und ich werd morgen mein case dahinbringen, möge es danach in neuem Glanz zu mir zurückkehren 

MFG,
Kevin27

P.S. PULVER ROCKZ! ^^


----------



## Maschine311 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*



			
				Kevin27 am 19.08.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute,
> von wegen Sandstrahlen 400 Euro und pulver "unbezahlbar"
> 
> ich habe heute mit einem sehr netten Herrn eines Pulverbeschichtungsunternehmens hier aus meiner Nähe telefoniert, und der "pulvert" mir das für 15 Euro! Und sandstrahlen macht er mir auch noch, und beides zusammen für nur 50 Euro!
> ...



Wehe du setzt keine Fotos ein, ich will sehen!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*

der preis ist absolut top
hätte auch noch ein gehäuse, wenn der das für 50 macht,  kannst du mir mal die adresse geben falls er sowas auch noch mal tun würde

weil ich hab da noch ein gehäuse für  so ne aktion, kommt auch nur das metallgestell, dann zu ihm 

bzgl. meinem preis
den preis hab ich für felgen mal in erfahrung gebracht, und so viel anders kann de rpreis dann auch nicht sein


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 19.08.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 19.08.2008 16:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich meine ein nicht-lackiertes und bearbeitetes. die hersteller gehen ja doch sicher nicht erst hin und sandstrahlen ihre bauteile erstmal ab, um sie dann erst selber zu lackieren...


----------



## Kevin27 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*



			
				Maschine311 am 19.08.2008 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Kevin27 am 19.08.2008 20:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich glaub das werd ich machen, ich hoffe ich kanns heute bei ihm abgegen, wird nämlich knapp: Meine mutter kommt um 5 nach hause und bis halb 6 soll ich da sein, und fahren muss ich ca. ne halbe stunde xD
Wenn das mal nich knapp ist!
Also drückt mir die Daumen!!!

€: So ich habs gestern jetzt bei dem Typen abgegeben, der scheint das iwie ganz lustig zu finden was ich vorhabe^^
Freitag ist es vielleicht schon feritg... da sollten auch alle meine bestellten teile komme und ich kann (vielleicht) endlich wieder meinen Pc funktioninierend zusammenbauen  Ich werd dann auch n paar Bilder von meiner "casemod" (hab ja noch mehr als nur pulverbeschichten lassen gemacht!) hier ins forum stellen, ich hoffe ihr guckts euch an 

MFG,
Kevin27


----------



## Baker79 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*

Türlich schau ichs mir an. Will ja selber mal sehen, wie sowas hinterher ausschaut.

Also, keine Scheu und her, mit den Bildern.


----------



## Kevin27 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*



			
				Baker79 am 21.08.2008 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Türlich schau ichs mir an. Will ja selber mal sehen, wie sowas hinterher ausschaut.
> 
> Also, keine Scheu und her, mit den Bildern.



Ja die Bilder kommen auf jedenfall! 
Aber ich hab heute morgen da mal angerufen und ich hab wohl soviel lack draufgehabt, dass sandstahlen nich mehr ging^^ Deshalb musste gebeizt werden... Vll ist es dann montag fertig meinte er... ich bin gespannt... ich kanns garnich mehr erwarten


----------



## pazifismus (23. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*



			
				Kevin27 am 22.08.2008 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Baker79 am 21.08.2008 22:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hats du das gehäuse mal lackiert oder is da original so viel lack druaf gewesen?


----------



## Kevin27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*



			
				pazifismus am 23.08.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hats du das gehäuse mal lackiert oder is da original so viel lack druaf gewesen?



Also ich zähl mal auf: 
-originallack (teilweise angeschliffen)
-dann son komischer Holzlack (aus der lackiererei meines papas, auch angeschliffen)
-Sprühdosenlack (2-3 Schichten)

Da scheint schon was zusammenzukommen^^
vor allem der holzlack hält wie die pest und rußt so kacke (hab ich ja im anfangspost schon berichtet...)


----------



## deichgraf123 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse pulverbeschichten/lackieren?*



			
				Kevin27 am 23.08.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> pazifismus am 23.08.2008 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

